# ImageMagick Help!!!



## edshin95 (Apr 6, 2006)

How Do I Install????


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, first download it from here. Then, look for a setup thing, or drag the program to the hard drive. You'll have to be more specific if you are having a problem with the actual install process..

You might need stuffit


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 6, 2006)

when i downloaded it it came on a server and i got all confused?!?


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 6, 2006)

after i download the folder what do i do?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2006)

Open the folder, and there will either be a setup, which you can run, or the actual program, which you can drag to your applications folder. You might need stuffit (in my other post) to open the file.


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 7, 2006)

but neither is in the folder


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 7, 2006)

folders are
bin
include
man
share
lib


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, I see. You'll need to do a ./configure, make and make install (commands). This doc covers installation.


----------



## jbarley (Apr 8, 2006)

eric2006,
unfortunately the link for installing under OS X is dead, infact so is the link for Windows installation, but we don't care about that one.(wink-wink)


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 8, 2006)

jbarley said:
			
		

> eric2006,
> unfortunately the link for installing under OS X is dead, infact so is the link for Windows installation, but we don't care about that one.(wink-wink)


Really? The link works fine on my end.. search google for "install imagemagik"


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 8, 2006)

where on that site?(the link on your linked page doesn't work)


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 8, 2006)

Search google if it doesn't work, like I said. There are a lot of guides. Here's another.


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks

I replied right after u sent the post


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 8, 2006)

i giv up


----------



## spb (Apr 9, 2006)

If you have fink installed you can install imagemagick by opening a terminal and typing the command:

sudo /sw/bin/apt-get install imagemagick


----------



## edshin95 (Apr 10, 2006)

doesn't work


----------



## spb (Apr 11, 2006)

edshin95 said:
			
		

> doesn't work



Maybe you don't have fink installed.  Installing software ad hoc is painful.  It would be worth your time to install fink so that you can use it to download, install, and maintain your applications. 

http://fink.sourceforge.net/download/index.php?phpLang=en


----------



## edshin95 (May 7, 2006)

what happens when i tri to use fink Sorry, but the following packages have unmet dependencies:
  imagemagick: Depends: x11 but it is not installable. For Fink users, this often means that you have attempted to install a package from the binary distribution which depends on a "Restrictive" package. See <http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/usage-fink.php#bindist>, <http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/packages.php#bin-exceptions>
               Depends: x11-shlibs but it is not installable. For Fink users, this often means that you have attempted to install a package from the binary distribution which depends on a "Restrictive" package. See <http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/usage-fink.php#bindist>, <http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/packages.php#bin-exceptions>
               Depends: ghostscript
E: Sorry, broken packages


----------

